# ...and the worst part is....



## 6MTcoupe (Feb 9, 2006)

so......ya, Tarantula's are addictive!

Meet Lucifer - red Trapdoor - Name matches personality, physco doesn't come close.

Meet Bree - Usambara Orange Starburst Baboon - A bit like a crazy redhead, not too too nasty yet, bust fast as hell, and eats real nice.

Meet <insert witty name here> - Goliath Bird eater - Still young and smallish, eats like a pig. takes out prey as large as her...brilliant when mature... 10" or more....yowza!

Enjoy

This is Lucifer
View attachment 104753

View attachment 104754

View attachment 104755


This is Bree
View attachment 104745

View attachment 104746

View attachment 104747

View attachment 104748

View attachment 104750

View attachment 104751

View attachment 104752


This is No name....
View attachment 104744


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Get them away from me!! ahhhhhh!!!


----------



## pyrokingbrand (Nov 30, 2004)

Awesome collection man! How long does it take for a "birdeater" to reach its max size?


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2006)

Enough said...


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

thats scary as hell ahvin them i bet


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Sweet collection very fun to keep. Sometime soon I will own a Brazilian black


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Awsome Collection


----------



## JorgeRemigio (Mar 31, 2005)

Very very nice!!!! keep sharing with us!!! congrats!!!


----------



## werdna (Mar 15, 2005)

man those spiders r SWEET!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

Awesome collection...


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

dangggg. do u ever hold them? or is it for a collection thing where ppl can see it whenever they come over.


----------



## bjmarche (Jun 30, 2005)

I wouldn't try holding them.
But I wouldnt mind having one as a pet, I seen one before, named King Baboon? He was huge. Looked dangerous though.


----------



## 6MTcoupe (Feb 9, 2006)

Thanks for all the notes...

I never touch them, or hold them for that matter. I open the tank for 2 seconds and throw in live crickets....

The are very cool, and I love to watch them at night when they come out to eat.

It takes the bird eater many years to be full size, but even right now at her small size she eats like a pig.









Stay tuned for more pics soon.


----------



## brutusbeefcake (Dec 8, 2004)

i had a pretty good sized tarantula i use to take out and hold... funny thin was i thought it was my imagination but they actually shoot hairs at predators(me) which leaves you scratching for hours...

that t in the first couple pics is the coolest looking spider i have ever seen!!! i wouldnt try holding him


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

so how would u clean their cage when u need to?

arent u that same guy who had that blue cobalt tarantula also?


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

NiCe collection...


----------



## Kemper1989 (Feb 14, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Enough said...


I hate spiders, Danny does that thing actually work ?


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2006)

Kemper1989 said:


> Enough said...


I hate spiders, Danny does that thing actually work ?
[/quote]

Heck yes it does! Just ask Pastor Jeff, he ordered one from me a while back :laugh:


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

seriously...if i had even ONE of those even in a Cage anywhere in my house, i dont know how i would be able to sleep at nite.....


----------



## Omnius (Mar 20, 2006)

Those are a look but no touch collection. Although I have held adult birdeaters. That trapdoor will be really nasty so let him be, and make sure he has enough bedding to dig a burrow or it will become stressed.


----------



## 6MTcoupe (Feb 9, 2006)

black_piranha said:


> Those are a look but no touch collection. Although I have held adult birdeaters. That trapdoor will be really nasty so let him be, and make sure he has enough bedding to dig a burrow or it will become stressed.


All spiders for me are "look but don't touch."
Lucifer is now deep undercover, and once in a while pops her out before I can blink...She likes her crickets!


----------

